# New Pics of Gracie & Jasper



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Treesa was kind enough to send my these new pics of my lil love and her flock mates so I figured I'd share them with the group.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pics and lovely birds! Thank you Treesa for the pics and Pete for posting them!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those two are something else!! 

MANY, MANY THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS, PETE!! LOVED THEM!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics! They all look so happy! Love seeing pigeons enjoying a good bath too!

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Somehow I missed your thread yesterday. I'm SO sorry.  

Thank you very very much for posting the pictures of my sweeties, most excellent!  

Gracie and Jasper just finished laying/gave up on their second round of dummy eggs, so they are once again enjoying alot of time outside in the sun, bathing and relaxing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wonderful pictures. Gracie looks like she has settled in nicely with everyone.

Thanks Pete and Treesa.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Terry, mr squeaks, Lindi, and Maggie,

Gracie layed an egg today, and she just barely left the nest a day ago, my homers usually don't start another round until 10 days later. These two are quick! 

It is getting harder for me to replace her eggs, they are so cute and tiny!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, you know we'd just love to see two little baby helmets. Pretty please?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you Terry, mr squeaks, Lindi, and Maggie,
> 
> Gracie layed an egg today, and she just barely left the nest a day ago, my homers usually don't start another round until 10 days later. These two are quick!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh oh, Treesa! I "hear" an OOPS comin' on!


An "ON PURPOSE" oops????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL   Yeah...yeah...I hear you all loud and clear.  

I would love to oblige, but my husband who cleans the coop ...needs to approve having a couple more poopers running around.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT??? ANOTHER HUSBAND PROBLEM???

Time to revolt, ladies! Enough is enough! Stand TALL, STAND FIRM! PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN (watch out for pijies!) Of course, IF your foot just _accidently_ happens to come down on hubby's, wellll, just smile and say, "OOPS!"  

Treesa, you and Renee, need to TALK!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I think an "ooops" might be in order  Some baby helmets might even give Scooter a run for his money  I'll just have to wait a bit longer to hear I'm a long distance grandpa..sniff sniff


----------



## Gonzalezer (Jan 5, 2007)

She looks Great and they all look so Happy.

(Baby Helmets are so Cute)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I think an "ooops" might be in order  Some baby helmets might even give Scooter a run for his money I'll just have to wait a bit longer to hear I'm a long distance grandpa..sniff sniff



Now, there, there, Pete! Don't worry or be so sad. I'm sure you'll be a grandfid one of these days and maybe sooner than you think!  

THEN, Treesa could send you one for your very own! We all know you could teach the little one soooo much!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't EVEN need to hear that baby Helmets are so cute, Oh, gosh...I can't handle all the pressure.

Pete do you want a grandfid of your very own? 

Anyone want to take me in if the hubby kicks me out?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I don't EVEN need to hear that baby Helmets are so cute, Oh, gosh...I can't handle all the pressure.
> 
> Pete do you want a grandfid of your very own?
> 
> Anyone want to take me in if the hubby kicks me out?


Well, since I'm the one who is guilty of hubby bashing - I VOLUNTEER!

You would probably go nuts in an apartment though. Well, maybe OK temporarily while you and hubby sort things out and I would probably have to do MAJOR bow and scrape to hubby!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Pete, Your birdies are all beautiful. I loved seeing the pictures of them. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

littlestar said:


> Pete, Your birdies are all beautiful. I loved seeing the pictures of them. Thanks for sharing them.


Hi Mary Ann,
That's Treesa's flock, I wish they were mine  Gracie was a member of my feral flock that I liberated before winter came. Treesa was kind enough to take her into her flock in sunny Florida where she lives happily every after with her Prince Jasper  Treesa updates me with pictures that I gladly post for the group to peruse.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

, This happens sometime when I'm trying to catch up on posts.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

littlestar said:


> Pete, Your birdies are all beautiful. I loved seeing the pictures of them. Thanks for sharing them.


Thank you Mary Ann, even though the post was not directed to me.

...and yes, Pete's pigeons are beautiful too. Check out some of his threads from recent past.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, I thought about it and then remembered the thread, I even think I posted on it. Your pigeons are beautiful. LOL, I remember not to go throught posts fast trying to catch up on things.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

littlestar said:


> Treesa, I thought about it and then remembered the thread, I even think I posted on it. Your pigeons are beautiful. LOL, I remember not to go throught posts fast trying to catch up on things.


No problem at all, Mary Ann and we appreciate your kind comments.


Gracie has layed her second egg, so I have moved them. I didn't have the heart to throw them away, but replaced her eggs with little dummy eggs. Her eggs are now sitting under two couples that were brooding on dummy eggs. Her and Jasper are still on the floor, inside a sturdy new plastic tub, but I don't think it is ideal for them to try to hatch babies there. 

I will check the eggs in a few days and see if they are viable, and if they are I will leave them with their respective adopted parents. I may also move one to my Satinette's as they have proved to be great parents with Simon.

I'll deal with hubby later (when and if they hatch), Shi, thank you for the offer I hope I don't need it! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, thanks!  

Curious though - would Gracie and Jasper not be able to raise them?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, thanks!
> 
> Curious though - would Gracie and Jasper not be able to raise them?



Hi Maggie,

I really don't like the idea of them hatching on the floor in their box, as they will be susceptible to other birds, once the parents no longer sit on them.

Also, Jasper and Gracie are still so new and inexperienced I am not sure how they would do with them. Gracie still freaks and grunts like crazy when I get near, I would be scared she might abandon them when I come to check on them. 

..and the eggs may not even be viable.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

YIPPEEEEE!!!!!! I really hope her eggs aren't duds  Baby helmet pics would sure brighten my day, week, year....hehehehehehe   My girlfriend and myself have all our fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Won't be long, Pete! We'll cross fingers and toes with you!

Be prepared for a NEW LITTLE ONE one of these days!!   of your VERY OWN!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Yep, IF these eggs are viable, you will have grandfids or fid of your VERY own.  

...and then YES, there will be pictures....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The eggs seem to be VIABLE!

I checked them a couple of days ago and one had a tiny embryo and the other some veins, that was about 2 to 3 days incubation.

So, Thomas and Snow White are surrogates of one egg. Thomas is my big white king and Snow White my homer. The other egg is under Anthony and Dusty, my check and blue bar mated pair. 

We shall see how the saga develops. Both surrogates were picked because they were within a day to two days incubation time on their dummy eggs. They have had many rounds on dummy eggs....boy, are they going to be happily surprised this round.  

I will check again today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YEA!! more babies.......someone's got to start hatching some babies, cause I'm almost done for this year........


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Some new babies might take the heat off you and Scooter that someone started with the awfull poll  
I'm going to sitting on pins and needles waiting to see how Jasper & Gracie's eggs develop. I've never seen helmet babies before so this will be an extra special treat  Fingers & toes are crossed


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Some new babies might take the heat off you and Scooter that someone started with the awfull poll


Yea.......wonder who did that????


Pete Jasinski said:


> I've never seen helmet babies before so this will be an extra special treat  Fingers & toes are crossed



Neither have I. This should be a treat!! What the hatch date?? Do we know??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I've never seen helmet babies before so this will be an extra special treat  Fingers & toes are crossed


That makes three of us.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea.......wonder who did that????


If I were you I'd find them and give em a good swift kick in the pants 


Trees Gray said:


> That makes three of us.


I guess we're all in for a surprise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This is so exciting!!! Does the helmet color show up at birth?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEEHAW!

Another adventure in the making! 

OH, THE SUSPENSE!!

(I'm hoping we won't have to do another poll!)...uh, remind me again, Treesa, how and where these newbies are gonna be raised...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> This is so exciting!!! Does the helmet color show up at birth?


??Don't know myself...I will let you know..hopefully....soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Does the helmet color show up at birth?


I would tend to think not. I'm pretty sure they'll start out as little yellow fuzzies just like they all do. We'll have to have LOTS of pictures to keep up with the progress of the colors......_hint, hint, hint_.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My husband went into the coop yesterday late afternoon, and Anthony and Dusty had abandoned their eggs, which included Gracie's egg. I promptly removed it and it is now with the other one under Snow White and Thomas.

Who knows perhaps the eggs will both end up under Gracie and Jasper, I'm running out of surrigate parents.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Uh oohhh, I hope that doesn't hurt the chances of some little ones Keep us posted. OH BTW, there was a second egg yesterday


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Pete, Treesa is risking A LOT to let these babies hatch! If her husband finds out and becomes REALLY IRATE, well, there will be you-know-what to pay!

HOWEVER, the PROMISE that the baby(ies) have a HOME will go a LOOOOONG way to soothing the ruffled hubby feathers! AND, she won't have to bake in AZ, temporarily, while she and hubby sort things out!

You ARE serious about taking 1 or both babies, right???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete,

Congratulations on Glenda's second egg.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, Thomas and Snow White gave up on the eggs yesterday  , so the eggs are back under Gracie and Jasper. 

I have one pair of surrogates left, but I don't want to move them anymore so they are under Jasper right now, I will deal with the "floor issue" later. 

...only 5 days to go!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! Talk about SUSPENSE!  

I think we should go ask Victor for some UPDATES on his little ones while we're waiting. Haven't heard anything in awhile! AND, we need updated PICS!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> YIKES! Talk about SUSPENSE!
> I think we should go ask Victor for some UPDATES on his little ones while we're waiting. Haven't heard anything in awhile! AND, we need updated PICS!


Yikes is right, mr squeaks. I'm checking up on them quite often, tonight Gracie is on nest duty, so all is well....for the moment. 

Yes, we need a happy diversion, how about some pics of the twins, Victor?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh my, this is getting scary now With so little time left I hope all goes well for these two pidgies to be. I'm going to be on edge for the next 5 days praying everything works out right. Unfortunately I was right and Glinda isn't cut out to be a mom, her eggs are being sat on by her stuffed jack-o-lantern I had a bad feeling this is what was going to happen.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have no fear, Pete...you'll have some Gracie babies in the not too distant future!  

THEN, the fun begins! 

Be interesting to see how all will adjust! Talk about SUSPENSE!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh this is really exciting! It's kind of like musical nests. Where's that charater that starts the polls? Lets see who's nest they end up under.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

I'm sorry to hear Glenda did not sit on her eggs, but it may not be that she is not cut out to be a good mom, she is still very new at it.


Hi mr squeaks,

It's four days today, and counting, and hopefully all will be well. I have faith in Jasper and Gracie, they have sat two rounds of dummy eggs to full term.

But it is still driving me crazy.


Hello Feather,

You are right, it is like musical nests. I have one more couple left, that layed eggs about the same time, and they are my Satinettes, who have hatched a baby before.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I have faith in Gracie and Jasper too, but still, these next few days are going to be nail biters  I'm hoping for pics of little yellow fuzzies by Thursday, I'm sending positive thoughts down Rt. 95 toward FL so keep a look out for them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I have faith in Gracie and Jasper too, but still, these next few days are going to be nail biters  I'm hoping for pics of little yellow fuzzies by Thursday, I'm sending positive thoughts down Rt. 95 toward FL so keep a look out for them


Hi Pete,

Thank you for having faith in our "little pair". Gracie on the nest agin tonight, she lets Jasper sit most of the day.

It's definitely nerve wrecking, and the drive down I95 is a long one.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well here are positive thoughts coming from CA. They have been instructed to stop by Mesa Arizona for Shi's positive wishes, and then they are on their way air-mail.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well here are positive thoughts coming from CA. They have been instructed to stop by Mesa Arizona for Shi's positive wishes, and then they are on their way air-mail.



for sure, for sure! KISS KISS, HUGS HUGS, LOVE LOVE!!

AND, Feather, re-routing through a SEED HOLE...much faster...by the time you read this, all greetings, well wishes, etc., etc. will be THERE!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the postive wishes and thoughts, Feather and mr squeaks. I will give them to Jasper and Gracie.   

They are getting extra pampering.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

We're coming down to the wire and God willing there are going to be some lil' Helmet babies soon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*We have a baby!!!!*

 I just found an empty egg shell in the aviary when I walked in.

I ran in the coop and found Jasper sitting on a nice fat baby ( i am surprised by the size), the other egg is pipping neatly around the center....so we will have 2 soon.

I congratulated Jasper and Gracie, but they ignored me.

I will try to take a pic today.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEHAW!!

Closer than ever now, Pete!!

Treesa, are you REALLY gonna send Pete a baby or two?? He doens't answer me when I ask if he's getting any - uh, babies - uh, your little ones...oh, you know what I mean!!    

Can't wait to see what they look like!! 

Gracie and Jasper are probably too worried about what the heck is movin' under 'em to pay you any mind! Either that, or they blame YOU for these little rascals!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

YIPPEEEEEE!!! I can't wait to see what our grandfids look like Make sure you give Jasper & Gracie a congatulations scritch for me. Have I been ignoring you Shi? I'm sorry if I have....NOT! Did I say that? Of course you know I'm kidding. I wish I could have a babie but it's not in my stars right now, if it were I would have kept Gracie in my flock but as we now see she's living a much better life with Treesa & Jasper. OH BOY, OH BOY I can't wait for the pics


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Awww! a baby. Congratulations. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the grandfid, Pete!  I'm glad you got the message!

The hatchling amazes me, as he is sitting upright and pretty hefty looking.

Jasper is wing twitching "ticking", everytime he sees me now, so he is already annoyed with me. I'm going to hold off with the pic. The other baby has already pipped a good size hole in the shell now.

Jasper normally sees me but a couple times a day, so he is definitely not used to it.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's best to keep the new parents happy so they don't leave the babies, I've waited this long so a little while longer won't hurt 
*******OH BOY! Treesa just informed me the second little yellow fuzzie has hatched so we have a pair of baby helmets...YIPPEEEEEEE*******


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The second fuzzball Helmet has hatched!  

...another little dumplin'.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh.......seems there's babies *EVERYWHERE!! *Just got a picture of my new baby Sat and Roxtar's new babies that I'm raising for him. Guess there's lots of baby pictures coming up from all around!! *YIPPEE!!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! Congratulations to all! I'll bet these are darling babies!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations on the new babies!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

There are pic in the General Discussions area, I should have posted them here but I was too excited and my brain's not working right


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, we understand, Pete...being a first grandfid and all!  

Oh, ok...I thought maybe you would have a Helmut of your own. I know you sent Gracie to Treesa but I thought that was just because of Jasper. Well, I mean, yeah, I KNOW it was because of Jasper, but....oh well...guess I'm confused too! Doesn't take much! LOL

Well, SURE will be fun watchin' them grow into BEAUTIES!!

Also posted on the other thread... 

MUCHO CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Congradulations! I am off to General Discussions to pay a visit to the lil ones. Can't wait!!!!!

Way to go Treesa,

You kept a good eye on those eggs. I know it wasn't easy.


----------

